# Men should wear beards...according to this guy.



## Rufus

[video=youtube;xVZCc-hh2vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVZCc-hh2vw&feature=related[/video]

Okay I found that while researching Agrarianism, is there not a problem with this? He claims shaving is a recent thing because of homosexuals but, there are plenty of portraits of people (including preachers), beardless prior to homosexuality being excepted at all in society. Also an Arminian (at least, I think so because of there user name) commented that Leviticus 19 is in reference to temple priests, and it falls under legalism. 

Frankly, it just reminds me of the Taliban who will kill you if you don't have a beard.


----------



## VictorBravo

There are many foolish things to be found on the internet. I don't think this one is worth even worrying about.

Shaving is cultural. Joseph shaved before he met Pharoah. Owen was clean-shaven, Dabney had an amazing beard. I like them both, by the way.


----------



## AThornquist

There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

AThornquist said:


> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.


 



I grow my beard out because the top of my head is a quitter and it needs to see what its job looks like.


----------



## VictorBravo

AThornquist said:


> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.


 
I used to be very dashing in a beard:


----------



## Herald

Vic, I've seen that puss as a mug shot in the post office. I love ya, brother, but I can really use that reward. Sorry.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

When did they let the Unabomber out?


----------



## LawrenceU

Just because a man has a decent looking set of books to use as a backdrop doesn't mean he is astute. This man couldn't reason his way out of a wet paper sack.

(By the way, I wish homosexuality were 'excepted' in our culture. Sorry, couldn't resist. I'm pretty sure you meant accepted.)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

If you grow a beard you must get some horns!


----------



## Christopher88

Hair grows on the head too, why does he have a crew cut?


----------



## Christopher88

Here is his site:
LazarusUnbound.com - The Bunker Mentality


----------



## Rufus

Sonny said:


> Hair grows on the head too, why does he have a crew cut?


 
Crewcuts are awesome, I have one


----------



## Peairtach

There have been a few threads on beard/s
http://www.puritanboard.com/google....2&sa.y=15&siteurl=www.puritanboard.com%2F#916

This shows the importance of understanding and learning from OT law carefully and with wisdom and in an appropriate way for the New Covenant era lest we be found to be making Christianity and Christ out to be foolishness by e.g. going around measuring people's beards - if they have them - or taking other positions that don't properly account for redemptive historical and other changes.



> No man putteth a piece of new cloth unto an old garment, for that which is put in to fill it up taketh from the garment, and the rent is made worse. Neither do men put new wine into old bottles: else the bottles break, and the wine runneth out, and the bottles perish: but they put new wine into new bottles, and both are preserved.(Matt 9:16-17)



At what point in Systematics should the sadly neglected locus of Hairology be placed? 

Grow more holy along with your beard.


----------



## Marrow Man

If I am not confusing names, I believe I was once given a book written by Michael Bunker. He was also against things like paying preachers. There were some other odd views in the book, which I admittedly skimmed. But the paying preachers thing stuck with me because the guy who gave it to me was in a group that was interested in forming a core group for a church plant. Go figure. That didn't work out too well. The guy was nice enough (very nice in fact), but he was also a 9/11 Truther.


----------



## Marrow Man

Richard Tallach said:


> At what point in Systematics should the sadly neglected locus of Hairology be placed?





Obviously, under the doctrine of man!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I love how many people attribute things to the advent of modernism that occurred well before modernism. All somebody has to say is "X occurred because of our modern culture, so Y is true..." to sustain so many lame arguments.


----------



## Marrow Man

It looks like he has Calvin's commentaries on his bookshelf, so he is probably ok.


----------



## JM

[video=youtube;n2FtI0UM6W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2FtI0UM6W8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Rufus

Marrow Man said:


> It looks like he has Calvin's commentaries on his bookshelf, so he is probably ok.


 
If only Calvin had shaved, just once, otherwise Calvins beard is one of the better ones out there.


----------



## Marrow Man

A serious question: is he also a kinist?


----------



## JM

[video=youtube;SpcT6eyfGkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpcT6eyfGkk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## AThornquist

Bunker's beard is kind of funky.


----------



## Rufus

BiblicalAgrarianism.com

That's his other site.


----------



## Andres

one of his point's is that men should grow beards so we can tell them apart from women...buddy if you can't tell a woman apart from a man unless he has a beard, you've got bigger problems to worry about.


----------



## JM

"Dude looks like a lady..."


----------



## Peairtach

I suppose every sound brother geezer is entitled to at least one whacky idea. I probably have a few unrecognised ones myself.



> You shall not round off the hair on your temples or mar the edges of your beard. (Lev 19:27, ESV)


He's rounded off the hair on his temples but refuses to trim his beard.

*Tim*


> A serious question: is he also a kinist?


Is that someone who believes true Christians should only marry their first cousins?


----------



## Jeffriesw

Andres said:


> one of his point's is that men should grow beards so we can tell them apart from women...buddy if you can't tell a woman apart from a man unless he has a beard, you've got bigger problems to worry about.



 That's what I'm Screamin!


----------



## Philip

Richard Tallach said:


> At what point in Systematics should the sadly neglected locus of Hairology be placed?



In the discussion of the glorified body, obviously: just where Augustine placed it.


----------



## seajayrice

Must we itch for eternity?


----------



## Grillsy

Marrow Man said:


> A serious question: is he also a kinist?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Marrow Man

Richard Tallach said:


> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> A serious question: is he also a kinist?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that someone who believes true Christians should only marry their first cousins?
Click to expand...


From kinism.net:



> Kinism is the belief that the God-ordained social order for man is tribal and ethnic rather than imperial and universal. Mankind was designed by its Creator and Law Giver to live and to thrive in extended family groups, and all other “alternatives” to this pattern are inhibitory of the chief end of man, which is to Glorify God and to enjoy life with Him forever. The doctrine of “equality”, originating with the Jacobin clubs of the French Revolution and adopted by modern liberalism, is highly destructive to the created order of the world, contrary to both nature and to Revealed Law, antithetical to biblical liberty, and is ultimately unachievable. This fact is proven in history by multiple examples and is beyond dispute. Extended blood ties are the only natural and workable basis for a healthy society -a society not subject to the horrifying ideologies of fallen man, be they socialist or capitalist, autocratic or democratic. We believe that an extended tribalism is the normative system for our people, the White races of Europe, the Americas, South Africa, Australia, Transcaucasia, or wherever our extended family finds itself in its modern diaspora.


----------



## Rufus

Marrow Man said:


> From kinism.net:



A girl at my school tried to argue kinism on me once :/. Frankly most people do it because there racist and use the Bible as an excuse.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Sonny said:


> Hair grows on the head too, why does he have a crew cut?



"Does not even nature itself teach you that if a man has long hair, it is a dishonor to him?" I Cor. 11:14

Just a guess as to why he has the rather odd look of a crew cut with a long beard.


----------



## VictorBravo

Marrow Man said:


> A serious question: is he also a kinist?


 
No, I am fairly certain he is not, based upon some of his writings from circa 2006. Oddly, Yahoo search would not allow the links to be shown--I'd never seen such a warning. When I finally got to the link his writing seemed fairly standard agrarian fare, nothing offensive. The only mention of kinism I saw was him calling out some kinist writer for slandering his wife.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

absurd

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

This is even more absurd. I took this off of his website. I've never heard of Biblical Agrarianism. Repent, sell your house and move to the country.



> "Agrarianism is the only proper seedbed for Christianity. Where Christianity has existed in an Agrarian culture, it has thrived and produced ample fruit. Where it has existed nominally in a non-agrarian culture it has proved to produce no fruit at all except apostasy. Examples abound. Christianity was born “outside the camp” in the rural areas of Israel and it found its greatest movement and growth once it was scattered out of urban Jerusalem after the stoning of Stephen. It has been hunted down and persecuted by the great harlot city of Rome, while it thrived in the valleys and mountains of the Alps. It found Reformation in Germany, Switzerland, England and Scotland only to suffocate again when it became the state religion in the great cities of those lands. It fled Europe for the wilds of Puritan America and thrived in the fertile soils of the New World, only to be choked out once again by the stony ground of northern industrialism and the growing urban state. Christianity is not just theology, and the sooner we realize and accept that, the faster we will grow into maturity.


----------



## Marrow Man

Do you realize we haven't had a bearded U.S. President in roughly a century (since Teddy Roosevelt, If I recall correctly)? Which is why you should support my campaign for President. It's about time we had another beard in the White House.


----------



## T.A.G.

I believe Kevin Swanson believes the same thing...and I have heard pants being sin for similar reasonings as well from others


----------



## Pergamum

Hmmm, does jungle also equate to "rural" because the morals out here don't seem to be improved any by removal from cities. I am sure the American West was not holier than the Eastern cities. Also, the result of God's curse is that cities would be turned into wastes and deserts, right? And in Revelation, isn't there a City there?


----------



## LawrenceU

T.A.G. said:


> I believe Kevin Swanson believes the same thing...and I have heard pants being sin for similar reasonings as well from others


 
I'm not sure that Kevin would say the same things that this fellow is saying. He may point out some benefits in Agrarianism, but Kevin is big on Christians applying Biblical principles where ever they are. I've not heard him promote retreatism.

RE: the Beard Guy. He is a great example of imbalance shaping the reading of Scripture. I think he missed the fact that there is no epistle written to 'The Called In Christ that Live Down by the Creek that Runs out of Brushy Hollow.' They are all written to churches in cities. And, I say this as a man who vastly prefers a rural lifestyle.


----------



## Philip

> It found Reformation in Germany, Switzerland, England and Scotland



In Wittenberg, Geneva, Oxford, and Edinburgh . . .


----------



## T.A.G.

LawrenceU said:


> T.A.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Kevin Swanson believes the same thing...and I have heard pants being sin for similar reasonings as well from others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that Kevin would say the same things that this fellow is saying. He may point out some benefits in Agrarianism, but Kevin is big on Christians applying Biblical principles where ever they are. I've not heard him promote retreatism.
> 
> RE: the Beard Guy. He is a great example of imbalance shaping the reading of Scripture. I think he missed the fact that there is no epistle written to 'The Called In Christ that Live Down by the Creek that Runs out of Brushy Hollow.' They are all written to churches in cities. And, I say this as a man who vastly prefers a rural lifestyle.
Click to expand...

 I meant that Kevin would say (as I have heard in person say) according to Scripture men should grow beards. not saying for the same reason this guy would say...


----------



## Brother John

Marrow Man said:


> Do you realize we haven't had a bearded U.S. President in roughly a century (since Teddy Roosevelt, If I recall correctly)? Which is why you should support my campaign for President. *It's about time we had another beard in the White House*.


 


---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




T.A.G. said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.A.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Kevin Swanson believes the same thing...and I have heard pants being sin for similar reasonings as well from others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that Kevin would say the same things that this fellow is saying. He may point out some benefits in Agrarianism, but Kevin is big on Christians applying Biblical principles where ever they are. I've not heard him promote retreatism.
> 
> RE: the Beard Guy. He is a great example of imbalance shaping the reading of Scripture. I think he missed the fact that there is no epistle written to 'The Called In Christ that Live Down by the Creek that Runs out of Brushy Hollow.' They are all written to churches in cities. And, I say this as a man who vastly prefers a rural lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that Kevin would say (as I have heard in person say) according to Scripture men should grow beards. not saying for the same reason this guy would say...
Click to expand...

 
Kevin Swanson is beardless is he not?


----------



## T.A.G.

John: he was preaching from far away when he said it but that is one of the thoughts that came into my mind


----------



## ericfromcowtown

I just shaved by beard of two years off on Saturday. I should have read this post first!


----------



## Peairtach

> It found Reformation in Germany, Switzerland, England and Scotland only to suffocate again when it became the state religion in the great cities of those lands.



Well, speaking for Scotland, the Reformation actually took hold in the towns and cities and their surrounding areas - which even today are small compared to the great cities of the world - before eventually percolating into the Highlands and taking a strong hold there. 

Some of the greatest progress in the evangelisation of the Highlands and re-evangelisation of the cities took place after the agricultural and industrial revolutions got going about 250 years ago.

The period of industrialisation corresponds somewhat to the period of the growth and spread of Enlightenment thinking. It's the anti-supernatural and anti-Christian Enlightenment doctrines - not the corresponding growth in industrialisation - that are the real tools of the Evil One.



> "Agrarianism is the only proper seedbed for Christianity. Where Christianity has existed in an Agrarian culture, it has thrived and produced ample fruit.


He likes his puns.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Interesting how may _cities_ the Apostle Paul labored in and wrote to: Corinth, Rome, Phillipi, Athens, Ephesus, ....

I guess Paul didn't have a beard...


----------



## pepper

It is clear that this man does not understand the fact that there are civil laws, ceremonal laws, and moral laws in the OT. We must be careful to remember that not all laws of the Bible apply to all in the same way or in our day. Does this man believe in circumcision?


----------



## J. Dean

Is it me or does anybody else look at this guy and think of Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart?


----------



## LawrenceU

Blev3rd said:


> Kevin Swanson is beardless is he not?



Yep. I'll see Kevin this weekend. I'll have to ask him why he is clean shaven.


----------



## Andres

J. Dean said:


> Is it me or does anybody else look at this guy and think of Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart?


 
  for working a Hart Foundation reference into this thread.


----------



## Rufus

Richard Tallach said:


> Well, speaking for Scotland, the Reformation actually took hold in the towns and cities and their surrounding areas - which even today are small compared to the great cities of the world - before eventually percolating into the Highlands and taking a strong hold there.



My family (the Porterfields) may have been among the first Protestants in Scotland.


----------



## Peairtach

Rufus said:


> Richard Tallach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking for Scotland, the Reformation actually took hold in the towns and cities and their surrounding areas - which even today are small compared to the great cities of the world - before eventually percolating into the Highlands and taking a strong hold there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family (the Porterfields) may have been among the first Protestants in Scotland.
Click to expand...


Which part of Scotland were they from? It's not a name that I've come accross.


----------



## Rufus

Richard Tallach;866813
Which part of Scotland were they from? It's not a name that I've come accross.[/QUOTE said:


> Kilmacolm, 4000 pop. and 15 miles west of Glasgow. Here's a quote about my family from wikipedia, I'm gonna do some follow up research:
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchal estates were acquired from the Lyles by John Porterfield in 1544. The Porterfields were staunch Covenanters and Duchal was widely seen as a refuge when the profession of such sympathies was criminalised. Conventicles were held in the estate, particularly on the natural amphitheatre which is positioned within the present-day 14th hole of the Kilmacolm Golf Club. As a result of these religious sympathies, the estate was sequestered by the Crown in 1684 and the men of the Porterfield family arrested; it was however returned following the Glorious Revolution.[17]
Click to expand...


----------



## Peairtach

VG. The Covenanting period was from 1638 ("Second Reformation") of course but it sounds as if they may have been also involved in the "First Reformation" (1560)

Covenanter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Scottish Reformation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Patrick Hamilton (d. 1528), the Lutheran, was the earliest famous preacher and martyr associated with the Scottish Reformation
Patrick Hamilton (martyr) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rufus

Richard Tallach said:


> VG. The Covenanting period was from 1638 ("Second Reformation") of course but it sounds as if they may have been involved in the "First Reformation" (1560)


 
Well, even if they where just in the second reformation its still a pretty neat fact and memory. A few other Porterfield across the country have appeared to have been ministers (I think one I found was a Protestant, the other was a Catholic bishop).


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Well it is Stanley Cup playoff season and it is also playoff beard season so If he was arguing from that angle I might buy it.otherwise no I dont agree.

Playoff beard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Go Bruins!


----------



## Brother John

*RESPECT THE BEARD*

Now setting aside the views of this individual I have to stop and ponder how many of your criticisms are not due to the views of this individual but due to your own beard envy.....

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------


----------



## FenderPriest

AThornquist said:


> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.


And their are some wives who will not kiss a hairy face.


----------



## Brother John

FenderPriest said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> And their are some wives who will not kiss a hairy face.
Click to expand...

 
This saddens me, I humbly refer these sisters to my post above.....


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

AThornquist said:


> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.


 
My beard looks up to your beard.


----------



## AThornquist

FenderPriest said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> And their are some wives who will not kiss a hairy face.
Click to expand...


As a single man who is unsure of the preferences of his future wife, this is a terrifying thought.



awretchsavedbygrace said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some men who aren't entirely attractive with a beard. Fortunately, I'm not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beard looks up to your beard.
Click to expand...


He won't be any longer if this feller gets a pogonotomy because of the potential wife just mentioned. I realize that it's sad, but I'm sure there will be another beard out there to serve as a mentor.


----------



## LawrenceU

Andrew, trust me, pogonotomy is a fine and manly art. . . and well worth it if your wife prefers you clean shaven. You will not regret it. You will notice every micro-zephyr for a few days after your first shave, but that will pass.


----------



## Philip

LawrenceU said:


> Andrew, trust me, pogonotomy is a fine and manly art



Indeed---nothing manlier than putting razor-sharp steel next to your throat every morning.


----------



## Richard King

Okay, I have known Mr. Bunker for years. I knew him and sometimes argued with him before he was the book writing and public speaking Michael. I was out of my league. 
I can say for sure that he practices what he preaches which in itself makes him part of a very small group. When he decided God had lessons to teach through an agrarian lifestyle he just went and did it, leaving a more cushy life behind.
He didn't do it in some Garden of Eden setting but in hardscrabble Texas dirt during droughts and lean times. While he did all that I was in the city. sitting in air conditioning, watching bad television and taking antidepressants. 
When he talks you need to know that he is using his substantial humor with considerable restraint, he is using sarcasm and bluntness for sport. He will sometimes toy with an argument like a cat with a yarn ball. He is not a kinist but if you accuse him of it I would not be surprised if he said...Okay I am, talk me out of it. That is just the way he is. 

Anyway, he wrote a book called Swarms of Locust that I think would benefit anyone. It details the Jesuits work against our church. And his newest book about living off the grid is quite interesting. My guess, and this is only a guess but if someone confronted him about the beard issue he would say..."had to grow one so people wouldn't get me mixed up with the new crop of preachers the Presbyterians are bringing in. The life partner people." I don't know of anyone I agree with all the time. Even myself. But I like thought provoking people. I have a certain amount of admiration for people who will say what they think whether it is popular or not because sadly I am not strong in that area.
So split the difference and grow a goatee.


----------



## Rufus

Richard King said:


> Okay, I have known Mr. Bunker for years. I knew him and sometimes argued with him before he was the book writing and public speaking Michael. I was out of my league.
> I can say for sure that he practices what he preaches which in itself makes him part of a very small group. When he decided God had lessons to teach through an agrarian lifestyle he just went and did it, leaving a more cushy life behind.
> He didn't do it in some Garden of Eden setting but in hardscrabble Texas dirt during droughts and lean times. While he did all that I was in the city. sitting in air conditioning, watching bad television and taking antidepressants.
> When he talks you need to know that he is using his substantial humor with considerable restraint, he is using sarcasm and bluntness for sport. He will sometimes toy with an argument like a cat with a yarn ball. He is not a kinist but if you accuse him of it I would not be surprised if he said...Okay I am, talk me out of it. That is just the way he is.
> 
> Anyway, he wrote a book called Swarms of Locust that I think would benefit anyone. It details the Jesuits work against our church. And his newest book about living off the grid is quite interesting. My guess, and this is only a guess but if someone confronted him about the beard issue he would say..."had to grow one so people wouldn't get me mixed up with the new crop of preachers the Presbyterians are bringing in. The life partner people." I don't know of anyone I agree with all the time. Even myself. But I like thought provoking people. I have a certain amount of admiration for people who will say what they think whether it is popular or not because sadly I am not strong in that area.
> So split the difference and grow a goatee.


 
So the whole beard thing is more of a side of humor? Anyways what denomination is he in?
Plus, I like the off the grid-agrarian stuff.


----------



## AThornquist

Brother Richard King, I simply love that you have that avatar for this discussion.


----------



## Richard King

Ha! I didn't even think about that. That is from my old landscaper days. I had a business where I did yards and trees and such. It is funny to have Groundskeeper Willie
because I used to joke in college that after I got my degree I would probably end up being a groundskeeper at my little college. It wasn't far from how things ended. 
I had a teaching degree and despised public schools as soon as I started teaching. There are so many parables that our saviour told that are related to agrarian life. It is certainly worth pondering. I know this morning I experienced a rain in West Texas that was glorious. The ONE who sent it was glorified with every drop.

And Rufus, I don't think Michael is joking about the beards. He believes that way. But still I promise he has a twinkle in his eye as he discusses the manliness of it because he is looking at the feminization of culture and church from far far away from it. I can't lie, separation has a certain pull or attraction that I cannot deny.


----------



## AThornquist

Richard King said:


> I can't lie, separation has a certain pull or attraction that I cannot deny.



Bustin' some agrarian rhymes.


----------



## kvanlaan

> I meant that Kevin would say (as I have heard in person say) according to Scripture men should grow beards. not saying for the same reason this guy would say...



Um, yeah, I heard Kevin Swanson speak at our homeschooling convention and he's interesting, not nuts. And he looks like a very clean-shaven 12 year old.

Going off the grid and back to the land is indeed cool, and a great way to get closer to the Lord, but this guy takes it way too far...


----------



## JM

Bunker is right on with this one : PROOF THAT DAVE HUNT IS TEACHING THE JESUIT INSPIRED HERESY OF ARMINIANISM in a detailed FREE article written by Michael Bunker at Still Waters Revival Books


----------

